# my ocar pond nearly done check out pics



## Dazt8 (Apr 10, 2009)

http://s630.photobucket.com/albums/uu25 ... mview=grid


----------



## chris350 (Jul 9, 2008)

sweet, what kind of filtration system are you using for that..... and that's inside your house?


----------



## Dazt8 (Apr 10, 2009)

its in my shed out my back garden i am using the SKIPPY FILTER check it out here so far so good with it water is spotless............. http://www.skippysstuff.com/biofiltr.htm


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Very cool indeed :fish: =D> :thumb:


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

thats pretty awesome


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW!! 

That is amazing!! How many gallons/liters do you figure it holds???


----------



## Dazt8 (Apr 10, 2009)

774 us gallons r there abouts


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

wow, that's a very interesting pond thingie you got goin' there! 

what's the stock, exactly?


----------



## Dazt8 (Apr 10, 2009)

at the moment 9 2.5 inch albino tiger long finned oscars(i am going to get rid of these and just stick to normal ones) .2 red oscars 2 inch.3 albino tiger oscars 2 inch.have ordered 5 2inch tiger oscars from local pet store hope to have next week.also ordered 8 Silver Dollars - 2 Severum 1 green 1 gold.1 green terror and 4 convicts i am also thinking about 1 blue jack Dempsy:and may be 1 Texas cichlid . i want to keep the oscars as the main fish in the pond .


----------



## Dazt8 (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Dazt8 said:


> at the moment 9 2.5 inch albino tiger long finned oscars(i am going to get rid of these and just stick to normal ones) .2 red oscars 2 inch.3 albino tiger oscars 2 inch.have ordered 5 2inch tiger oscars from local pet store hope to have next week.also ordered 8 Silver Dollars - 2 Severum 1 green 1 gold.1 green terror and 4 convicts i am also thinking about 1 blue jack Dempsy:and may be 1 Texas cichlid . i want to keep the oscars as the main fish in the pond .


lol so eventually 8 million convicts.


----------



## Dazt8 (Apr 10, 2009)

r alot of well fed oscars
:thumb:


----------

